# Opening it up for people to come.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok guys Im opening up some of my hunting areas here in Illinois. Now this does not mean Im gonna give you a map of my areas, a friendly hand shake, and a jaunty wave as you speed off to go hunt. BUT if you are going to be in my area and would like to hunt, by all means contact me. Ive got well over half dozen spots in two counties that we can head out to. Im looking for PARTNERS and equals to come out enjoy the areas that I hunt, not people to take advantage of my generousity and piss off the people who allow me to hunt on their lands. So, if youre gonna be in the east central Illinois area let me know.

I sincerely believe in the pay it foward principle. If I let you hunt with me here, hopefully you will take people out to YOUR areas and we can keep this tradition alive and thriving even better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a great idea BG, I wish I was going to be in your area. Should you find yourself coming to AZ, be sure to let me know.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats very good of you bfg. Give me a year or two and I'll be over. Your welcome to come out with me!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Would love to fly across the pond and see alot of england. So if I do I will certainly take you up on that. And Don Ive got family in california so when i get out to see them, ill have take a trip to az and try that out west hunting. Would be miles apart difference from the farm fields/tree groves we have around here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll look forward to it BG.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A very generous off BG ! The same is extended to you if your ever in Michigan. Shoot straight !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Same as for here, just don't trip over the Kohlrabi's crossing the border !! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trip over ? They could close off the border with those things.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Bones, just looked you up on the members map and youre only like 3 hours away or so sir. We definitely need to get together at some point over the winter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll need to video that get together... You two will definitly get along.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds good BG.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to that offer for Michigan and I can toss in Ohio also.

I may just have to take you up on that offer this winter. Used to date a woman from Joliet. You are only about a 6 hour drive tops. I could stop and pick up Tom if he can find someone to do chores for a couple days.

That is if you guys want to be handicaped, meaning...me







. That or we could try out west where the dumb yotes roam.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should practice your calling if you're coming here Brian. You don't want to go hoarse.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Don...you know me by now.....I use a megga phone. Dead rabbit, Dead rabbit over here...look, look a dead rabbit, bang bang.

See I have been practicing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll never call any of our stupid yotes using the "over here" part of that call unless you give them GPS coordinates.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

.....and your yotes are supplied with a GPS ! Maybe I should just stay away they may be instructed on self defence also.

Hmm...makes me think about our kids now. They do not have to learn to add, subtract, divided or multiply calculators are given to do such tasks, can you emagine !!! It is true.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea Call. I live about an hour southeast of Joliet, so Im all for it. I may try to get out your way if possible with school goin on this winter but if youre goin to be heading out this way just let me know.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No doubt I about me letting you know. If you make it this way for schooling give Bones and I a heads up.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

will do. I am going to try to take a snowmobile trip up to cadillac michigan or maybe a little farther north sometime in February. Maybe we'll set it up for me to swing down on my way back. And we need to see if we cant find any other snowmobilers on here to take a trip together


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I used to do that and often was in Cadillac used to stay at Lost Pine resort. My aunt and uncle live in Frank Fort. Lots of snow.

But I do a lot of trapping and hunting east of there on the other side of the state, snow there is hit or miss last few seasons it has been miss.

I was hoping to find a good inexpensive sled this year for trapping. But nothing yet.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

oh man you tell me how much you wanna spend and ive got a buddy that will either have one in that range or he can get one. and not that p.o.s. cheap stuff but quality stuff for low $. he does it all out of his garage.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah I used to do that and often was in Cadillac used to stay at Lost Pine resort. My aunt and uncle live in Frank Fort. Lots of snow.
> 
> But I do a lot of trapping and hunting east of there on the other side of the state, snow there is hit or miss last few seasons it has been miss.
> 
> I was hoping to find a good inexpensive sled this year for trapping. But nothing yet.


 They still make and sell snowshoes !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And they never run out of gas before you do.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would Love to hunt up there man! but 12 hours is kinda rough on my ole butt these days LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wilber and or Orville may have one of those fancy flyin machines down your way.


----------

